# Ayuda con circuito vidrios automatizados



## xradeon (May 28, 2011)

Hola que tal! Tengo algunas dudas antes de empezar a armar el circuito por cuarta vez asi que quisiera algunas recomendaciones si son posibles.

Para empezar el auto trae vidrios eléctricos de agencia. Haciendo pruebas con el voltímetro el funcionamiento del switch del auto lo he tratado de ejemplificar del siguiente modo.







El voltímetro me marca continuidad a tierra en ambos cables que van al motor que sube o baja el vidrio. Al presionar al switch en una posición manda a 12 v uno de los cables, y al presionarlo en la otra dirección hace lo mismo con el cable inverso.

Lo que he hecho es seccionar el cable en la parte que marque en rojo y he realizado un circuito el cual tiene como entradas al pic el lado que viene del switch. Estas las regule a 5v con un 7805 para que al presionar el switch me eleve la pata correspondiente en posición high.

Y la salida de todo el circuito regresa a la parte del cable seccionado que va al motor del vidrio. Pongo una imagen del circuito que he realizado.






La parte del cuadro rojo es donde esta cada switch original del coche y el cuadro azul marca la salida al motor del vidrio.

Cada entrada esta regulada con un 7805. Hay otras 3 entradas que son para saber cuando se ponen los seguros, cuando se quitan y para saber si el switch esta prendido.

Utilize 2 pics por la simplicidad en la programacion para controlar los 2 vidrios independientemente de lo que este haciendo el otro.

El problema es que el circuito no me funciona. El pic esta alimentado todo el tiempo con 5v. Al presionar el switch leo en la pata corresponidente del pic 5v. El pic parece no funcionar correctamente, mas si lo pongo en un circuito de prueba funciona correctamente.

Me han dicho que es mejor que utilice optoaisladores con pull-ups en lugar de regular cada entrada de los switches pero no me queda muy claro como hacerlo. 

Acepto todo tipo de sugerencias para investigar y hacer de nuevo el circuito de la mejor forma posible.

Perdón si ofendo a alguien por el tipo de pregunta o la mala implementacion de mi circuito pero pues mis conocimientos sobre electrónica no van mas alla de la pura lógica de lo poco que he podido entender de los funcionamientos de algunos componentes.

El pic lo he programado en Basic con el Pic Simulator IDE.

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## josb86 (May 28, 2011)

a ver si entendí lo que quieres es que los vidrios se cierren solos cuando activas la alarma?


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2011)

mmm.. si puedes conseguir el proteus y el picbasicpro....

este lo tengo funcionando... incluso tiene un remoto para subirlos automaticamente...(control remoto, alarma, apagado del auto, sensor de presencia, etc...)
bue echale un ojo...(no literalmente ) 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/eleva-cristales-one-touch-uc-uaporte-54593/

releyendo tu post...

eso del optoaislador con pullup.. no es mas que una resistencia de 4k7Ω en la base del optoaislador y a 5v... el opto puede ser un 4n37 (pon ese codigo en el google/imagenes)

lo dificil de este proyecto no es hacer mover los cristales... es hacer que se detengan... no veo bien si en tu esquema esta implementado o los motores (mecanismo) cuente con ello...


----------



## xradeon (May 28, 2011)

Hola! Muy bueno tu aporte lubeck! Tengo el proteus por cierto. 

De hecho la programación del pic y demas lo tengo completo. Para funcionar one touch lo que hace es sensar el tiempo que se presiona el botón y si lo hecemos por mas de 500ms sube o baja todo el vidrio. 

Para detenerse pues lo configure por tiempo 3.5s al bajar maximo y 4.5s maximo al subir. Podemos detener ya sea el subir o bajar automatico presionando el mismo botón o el contrario.

Tambien sensa al poner la alarma, de hecho mas bien los seguros. Si se encuentra el switch apagado y se ponen los seguros dos veces seguidas (y no una por si los vidrios no estaban abajo y solo queremos cerrar el coche) en menos de 1.5 seg. entonces nos sube los vidrios. Hace la misma función al abrir si le doy 3 veces quitar la alarma en menos de 2.0 seg. entonces baja los vidrios. Todo me funciona a la perfección simulando en el Pic Simulator IDE.

El problema es mas mi circuito ya que no tengo muchos conocimiento es electronica.

Alguna vez ya habia realizado un circuito parecido para otro auto en el cual usaba un rele SPST ya que solo necesitaba mandar un pulso por un cable para subir o bajar el vidrio y listo. Ese rele lo podia activar conectandolo directamente al PIC.

Ahora utilice un rele SPDT ya que necesito que mientras no mande el pulso el cable de salida este a tierra. Al no funcionar el circuito; leyendo, vi q el PIC no podia activar directamente a este rele (me bajaba la salida del pic a 2v cuando lo conectaba al rele), asi que tuve q usar el ULN.

No se si el pic mientras este en low la salida este conectada a tierra por ejemplo y me sea suficiente para usar el rele mas sencillo y que funcione todo. 

Total que de la manera que lo arme tampoco me funciona y no se el porque.. En una de esas sacando y volviendo a poner el pic funciono un par de veces solo para bajar el vidrio pero no lo he podido hacer funcionar de nuevo en ninguna de sus funciones.. 

Algunas sugerencias para el circuito??

Ah y muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta voy a revisar mas a fondo tu aporte lubeck!

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2011)

Mmm.. 
un rele (comun) necesita aprox.200mA para funcionar, la salida del pic proporciona mas o menos 20mA... casi imposible que lo active...
los motores de los cristales consumen de 5 a 7Amp.. asi que tienes que usar uno mas o menos grande de 10A aprox..
yo en el mio use mosfets (o sea digital) de 40 Amp muy dificil que se dañen... los reles a ese amperaje suelen pegarse al poco tiempo de uso...
para el fin de carrera o sea que se pare... no creo que por tiempo sea lo adecuado... puesto que de igual manera necesitarias sincronizarlo... si por algo se resetea el micro a poco mas de la mitad y empieza a contar 6seg... y se atora en la parte maxima 6 segundos consumiendo el motor 7A... es medio impractico sin contar que el mecanismo esta haciendo un esfuerzo inecesario...
(los 6seg es imaginario pueden ser 3 o los que sean) 
en fin son puntos para que le des una pensada...

y el diagrama no se ve bien... si pudieras subir el archivo en livewire...


----------



## xradeon (May 29, 2011)

EL archivo en el livewire lo tengo en casa lo mando subo en cuanto ande por alla. Mientras pueden ver la imagen a mayor tamaño aqui:

http://paginasprodigy.com.mx/fidellopezzz/circuito2.jpg


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

ok Gracias..

mmm.. pues no se si te vaya a servir pero bastante original si esta....

eso de los reguladores nunca lo habia visto... sobre todo el RG1 RG7 RG8...


----------

